# Politics and News > World Affairs >  BREXIT News review  Friday 28 July 2017

## Beachcomber

News review â Friday 28 July 2017 - UKIP Daily | UKIP News | UKIP Debate

----------


## Neo

> News review â€“ Friday 28 July 2017 - UKIP Daily | UKIP News | UKIP Debate



Let me tell you that what this means; the British government are adamant on keeping its negotiations with the EU to its sovereignty plans. We can play hard ball, as you know Britain is Germany's biggest importer of German made cars, it will not put in jeopardy a turn down in sold cars in the UK due to outpricing them with extra taxation.
France is the wind up doll that the German chancellor has sent to try to stonewall us!

----------

Big Dummy (07-30-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

If the EU believe there's a divorce bill to be settled, then what EU assets equate to that bill? So, for example, is the EU parliament one of those assets that the UK will now own and charge them rent?

So a divorce bill is a load of bollox, all the other members will just have to stump up with more membership money.

As the UK imports more and people always vote with their wallets, even when being part of the EU,  then if EU products become more expensive, people will switch to cheaper products, ideally from UK manufacturers and UK manufacturing will/could expand. So the likes of Germany should be keen to come out of a Brexit deal where free trade is there or their manufacturing, jobs and costs will suffer.

If there's import/export tariffs in place, my new car would likely to be a Nissan built in Sunderland and not a VW from Germany.

----------

Big Dummy (07-30-2017)

----------

